
(News.YC members) Friends For Sale creators raise financing, say they’re not for sale - rms
http://venturebeat.com/2008/04/25/creators-of-facebook-app-friends-for-sale-raise-round-not-for-sale/
======
rms
4M from Lightspeed. Congrats guys!

Info about their server architecture here:
[http://highscalability.com/friends-sale-
architecture-300-mil...](http://highscalability.com/friends-sale-
architecture-300-million-page-view-month-facebook-ror-app)

I can't find the original post where they launched here. Can anyone here find
it?

------
aaroneous
It's really cool to see all these exciting things revolving around news.yc
folk. It appears to be happening with increasing frequency too. Congrats guys!

